# Stolen truck SE PA



## DavCut (Jan 30, 2009)

A buddy of mine's F-350 was stolen off one of his contract lots in Concordville PA ove the weekend. I don't have all the details but I know it was a late 90's diesel mini-dump setup with central hydraulics, a newer Fisher straight blade and a newer tailgate spreader (possibly a SS Salt Dog). If anyone sees something on CL in the PA/NJ/DE area it would be great to catch the SOB who took it!


----------



## McG_Landscaping (Feb 2, 2011)

DavCut;1550163 said:


> A buddy of mine's F-350 was stolen off one of his contract lots in Concordville PA ove the weekend. I don't have all the details but I know it was a late 90's diesel mini-dump setup with central hydraulics, a newer Fisher straight blade and a newer tailgate spreader (possibly a SS Salt Dog). If anyone sees something on CL in the PA/NJ/DE area it would be great to catch the SOB who took it!


see if you can nab a picture. ill watch western pa


----------



## BFBoss (Jan 16, 2011)

Live in central PA. Ill keep a look out


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

DavCut;1550163 said:


> A buddy of mine's F-350 was stolen off one of his contract lots in Concordville PA ove the weekend. I don't have all the details but I know it was a late 90's diesel mini-dump setup with central hydraulics, a newer Fisher straight blade and a newer tailgate spreader (possibly a SS Salt Dog). If anyone sees something on CL in the PA/NJ/DE area it would be great to catch the SOB who took it!


its most likely chopped into 40-50 pieces. scumm tends to work quickly


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Pics would help but I'll keep an eye open and pass the word around!


----------



## toyotaboy (Sep 23, 2011)

maybe at least the color of truck if you cant get a picture right away i am in nortern DE about 12 min from rt 202 i will keep a look out around here hopefully it will be found and then take them out behind the barn like the old days


----------



## DavCut (Jan 30, 2009)

toyotaboy;1553079 said:


> maybe at least the color of truck if you cant get a picture right away i am in nortern DE about 12 min from rt 202 i will keep a look out around here hopefully it will be found and then take them out behind the barn like the old days


Talked to him earlier today - no pictures available - kicking myself that I never took any myself.

Good point on the color. Truck is a regular cab, all white with black painted rims. Fisher was so new the edge wasn't worn in enough to add a bolt on. Flush mount strobes on the cab protector. Last I saw it there were wood sideboards about even with the top of the cab protector - not sure if he took those off for the winter or not.

The truck was insured, but you never get recouped 100%...

Thanks all for keeping your eyes out for it.

Dave


----------



## Jdkid (Aug 24, 2012)

DavCut;1553090 said:


> Talked to him earlier today - no pictures available - kicking myself that I never took any myself.b protector - not sure if he took those off for the winter or not.
> 
> The truck was insured, but you never get recouped 100%...
> 
> ...


Hey dave, dont know if he has had any luck yet but I live in the west chester,pa area and travel around concordville areas a lot i will keep an eye out for the truck.
Nick


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

DavCut;1553090 said:


> T
> Good point on the color. Truck is a regular cab, all white with black painted rims. Fisher was so new the edge wasn't worn in enough to add a bolt on. Flush mount strobes on the cab protector. Last I saw it there were wood sideboards about even with the top of the cab protector - not sure if he took those off for the winter or not.
> 
> Dave


Year ????? 97,98,99 ?


----------



## DavCut (Jan 30, 2009)

Dogplow Dodge;1554127 said:


> Year ????? 97,98,99 ?


Truck is a 97.
Thanks everyone for keeping your eyes out!
Dave


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

a picture would help . Thumbs Up


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Spool it up;1554332 said:


> a picture would help . Thumbs Up


By his description, it looks similar to this one

http://jerseyshore.craigslist.org/ctd/3512442096.html

That's not the truck, as the guy's been selling it for a while....but a visual helps...


----------



## DavCut (Jan 30, 2009)

Good visual with the other CL listing - thank you for putting it up. Bed on the stolen truck is white with flush mount strobes and wood side boards.

Going to see if the owner can reach back to the dealer that he bought it from and/or the outfitter that mounted the plow and spreader to see if perhaps they have photos...

Dave


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

good luck man! Hope it works out


----------

